#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Klinikaufenthalt >

## Rollen

Hallo, 
mich würde interessieren ob es noch andere hier gibt die mit Psychiatrie/geschlossene/stationär/Überwachungsraum/Fixierung usw. usw. Erfahrungen hatten die sie hier vielleicht schildern möchten.
Aus Patientensicht und gerne auch aus Pflegerischer Sicht. 
Mir begegneten in diesem Gebiet immer wieder Menschen die überzeugt waren das die Psychiatrie an sich nur eine zur Medikamenteneinstellung unabdingbare Einrichtung sei.
Eine Verwahranstalt ohne Rechte weil psychisch kránk.
Und bei mangelnder Kooperation wird oft sofort ein Richter informiert der dann die Zwangseinweisung (dringend notwendig) bescheinigt.
Denn der Arzt sieht ja die Notwendigkeit der Behandlung.(....oder der Stationsbefüllung ;-)  ) 
Rollen     :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## spokes

6 Wochen (2Wochen, 1Woche auf einer sog. Therapiestation, 3 Wochen) auf einer geschlossenen Akutpsychiatriestation (Landeskrankenhaus). Obwohl es eine sog. "Ruhestation" war, habe ich dort sehr viele Ressourcen kennen gelernt, hatte 3-4 Einzelsitzungen bei einer Psychologin, wo ich/wir sehr viel gearbeitet haben. Medis? Habe ich am Anfang zur Beruhigung bei Bedarf bekommen (Suizidbilder) und hinterher eine erste Einstellung auf eine Antidepressivum, damit meine massiven Schlafstörungen etwas besser wurden (wgn PTBS) 
1 Woche war ich auf einer sogenannten Therapiestation. Nach 4 Tagen war ich wieder suizidal, nach weiteren 4 Tagen elenden Kampfes (man glaubte mir nciht, erst als ich gegen den Willen der Ärzte mich entlassen wollte, hörte man auf mich!!!!) war ich endlich wieder auf der oben genannten Station. 
Das Problem war: der Therapeut war a) eine Flasche, b) konnte er anscheinend nicht damit umgehen, das Patienten sehr wohl merken, was gut für sie ist, c) nicht damit gerechnet, das man das meint, was man sagt und d) erwähnte ich schon die Flasche als Therapeut?   
Gerade habe ich den Antrag ausgefüllt für eine stationäre Aufnahme in der Wicker Klinik in Bad Wildungen. Bin mal gespannt a) ob und wann ich dahin kommen kann und b) wie es sein wird.  
Ich hoffe nur, das es schnell gehen wird.

----------


## sospro

ich war insgesamt 4x auf  einer psychiatrischen abteilung. davon einmal 6 wochen auf der geschlossenen und danach auf der kriseninterventionsstation und später dann auf einer depressionsstation. mein längster aufenthalt betrug 4 monate.
habe mich auf diesen stationen sehr behütet gefühlt. auf der geschlossenen ließ man mich erst einmal zur ruhe kommen (bekam natürlich auch medis u. a. tavor zum ruhigstellen) hatte dort mehrmals in der woche ein einzelgespräch mit meinem doc. das personal war sehr kompetent und kümmerte sich rührend um mich.
auf der kristenintervention habe ich dann an therapien teilgenommen.  das waren sport, ergotherapie, gruppengespräche, einzelgespräche. 
als verwahranstalt habe ich die psychiatrie nicht empfunden. im gegenteil. das personal war sehr bemüht um uns. aber das kann natürlich in anderen einrichtungen wieder ganz anders sein. ich war im klinikum frankfurt oder.

----------


## manni.w

war drei Monate in einer psychiatrischen Klinik in einer offenen Abteilung wegen schwerer Depressionen, und anschließend noch 6 Wochen in einer Rehaklinik am Niederrhein. Kann nur sagen dass ich dem entsprechend alle Behandlungen durchgemacht habe und noch 6 Jahre danach ambulant in Behandlung gewesen bin. Nehme zur Zeit nur noch ein Medikament gegen die Depression Citalopram. Komme im Moment einigermaßen gut zurecht, und hoffe es bleibt so! 
Ein Pfleger hat mal versucht mich zu erniedrigen vor meiner Frau und ist kurz danach entlassen worden. Sonst kann ich nichts Nachteiliges über meine Behandlung sagen, eher das Gegenteil. 
Lg manni

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
also ich habe mehrere Klinikaufenthalte hinter mir, geplante und nicht geplante. Auf die geschlossene kam ich zum Glück nie, da ich dem Arzt versichern konnte, dass ich mich weder verletze noch umbringe er muss ja nicht wissen, das ersteres trotzdem vorgekommen ist
Die geplanten Aufenthalte waren richtig gut. Sie waren voller Therapien. Natürlich wurden auch Medikamente neu eingestellt. Entweder erhöht und/oder neue eingesetzt, ich habe aber auch erlebt, dass wir Medikamente dort reduziert haben. Ich finde, dass auch dafür die Klinik einen guten Raum bietet. 
Auf Krisentinterventionstationen war es aber eher eine Art Aufbewahrung. Ich hatte keine Therapien, keine Gespräche, wurde nur mit Tavor ruhig gestellt. Ansich auch ganz wichtig und richtig gewesen, doch hatte ich das Gefühl dort nicht ernst genommen zu werden. Daher auch dort weiterhin die Selbstverletzung. Und wenn die Frage aufkommen sollte, wie ich das machen konnte...es gibt immer Wege und Mittel. Und reinschmuggeln ist auch ganz easy  :Grin:   
Bei Zwangseinweisungen habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass Ärzte u.ä. Personen überfordert sind und daher jemanden einfach mal für 6 Wochen wegsperren. Super, nur in diesen Wochen passiert nicht viel. 
Auch mich wollte man mal 2 mal Zwangseinweisen. Einmal hat mein gutes Schauspieltalent und einmal der Arzt gerettet.  :Zwinker:

----------


## sei

Ich war mal kurzzeitig auf der offenen, waren keine besonders guten Erfahrungen besonders mit den Pflegekräften die teilweise wirklich krass drauf waren, aber das betraf meistens andere Patienten und ich habe auch keine wirklich schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. In der Klinik bin ich noch ambulant und kann nicht meckern. 
Mein Bruder war mal in der Geschlossenen, mit fixieren, Richter usw. das wird aber nur gemacht wenn Gefahr für ihn oder andere besteht, Medikamente bekommt man normalerweise nicht gegen den eigenen Willen. Nach einer Nacht wurde auch die Fixierung beendet und nach einer Woche konnte er trotz geschlossener spazieren gehen. Die Psychiatrie hat sich sehr gewandelt und die Patienten werden soweit möglich mit in die Behandlung einbezogen und das was sie wollen wird auch akzeptiert. Vor dreißig Jahren gab es noch nicht die Behandlungsmöglichkeiten von heute, da wurden psychisch kranke eher verwahrt weil die Medikamente noch nicht so gut waren und viel Rücksicht wurde da auch nicht genommen. Entmündigungen waren da an der Tagesordnung, heute gibt es das ja nicht mehr, da bekommt man eine zeitlich begrenzte Betreuung die immer wieder geprüft wird. Diese Horrorgeschichten und Menschenunwürdige Zustände mag es noch vereinzelt geben, aber im großen und ganzen sind das die Vorurteile die sich an den Psychiatrien der früheren Jahre orientieren. 
Ich denke da wo die Patienten nicht besonders gut behandelt werden ist vor allem das Pflegepersonal überfordert und die Ärzte haben keine Zeit sich um Beschwerden zu kümmern, aber die Kliniken werden immer mehr zum Dienstleister und von daher das Personal auch immer freundlicher. Ist eigentlich bei den meisten schon so, sonst ginge ja niemand mehr freiwillig hin und von Zwangseinweisungen können die auch nicht überleben.

----------


## Polarbear

Gerade deinen letzten Satz, kann und will
ich nicht bestätigen, ich habe in Berlin bis
zu 75/Monat Zwangseinweisungen gemacht
und ich muß sagen, dass es sich die Amtsärzte
partout nicht einfach machen:. 
Zum Thema "Willfähige Richter": Ein Richter 
darf die Einweisung nicht am grünen Tisch
abhandeln, die Richter sind angehalten, jede
freiheitsentziehende Maßnahme vor Ort zu
bestätigen. 
Vor kurzem wurde ein Richter in Bayern zu einer
Gefängnisstrafe 3,5 verurteilt, weil er seinen
Aufgben nicht nachgekommen ist und er seinen
Beschluss per Telefon der betreffenden Abteilung
mitgeteilt hat. 
mfg Polarbear 
siehe dazu auch: PSYCH. KG.

----------


## sei

Hallo Polarbear,
der letzte Satz war eigentlich positiv gemeint.
In dem Sinne das sich das Klinikmanagement immer mehr auf die Bedürfnisse der Patienten einstellt da diese sich bei schlechten Erfahrungen eine andere suchen und Kliniken die das verpassen werden über kurz oder lang untergehen weil sie nicht alleine von Zwangseinweisungen überleben können, da diese immer seltener werden. War wohl etwas blöd ausgedrückt.;-)
Grüße und einen schönen Tag

----------


## windelline

soll auch in eine psychatrie eingewiesen werden.habe schwere depressionen und selbstmordgedanken.da in der klinik noch kein platz frei ist muß ich noch warten.und es geht mir von tag zu tag schlechter.habe dem hausarzt gesagt,daß ich nicht mehr kann und schluß machen werde.habe nun angst daß er mich zwangseinweisen wird.medikamente bekomme ich auch nicht von ihm,da er gesagt hat erst eine stationäre medikamenteneinstellung.da ich keine hilfe von der klinik und von meinem hausarzt(hat sich bis heute noch nicht nach meiner drohung gemeldet)erhalte,kann ich nicht mehr.

----------


## spokes

eine Akutpsychiatrie *MUSS* einen bei akuten Selbstmordgedanken aufnehmen!

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo ....
Ich kenne das Gefühl und auch das man auch in solchen Situationen vor verschlossenen Türen steht, vor nicht all zu langer Zeit ging es mir genau so.
Ich hatte das Gefühl einfach in meiner Absicht und Not nicht ernst genommen zu werden, was für mich meine Situation noch verschlimmerte.
Aber spokes hat recht, eine Akutklinik MUSS dich aufnehmen, oder der Hausarzt muss dich sofort Einweisen.
Besteh darauf, dass er sich für dich einsetzt damit du deine Hilfe bekommst, die du brauchst. Mein Artz verschrieb mir damals Tavor.
Alles gute für Dich

----------


## Schlumpfine

> eine Akutpsychiatrie *MUSS* einen bei akuten Selbstmordgedanken aufnehmen!

 grööööööööööööööööööhl.... :laughter01:  
sorry, aber mein schwarzer humor geht ab und an mal mit mir durch... :Zunge raus:  
solange du noch alleine zur klinik fahren kannst und da um aufnahme bitten (oder wie auch immer) kannst du das total vergessen. 
such dir lieber mal jemanden, der dich hinbringt und für dich spricht, während du dich in heulkrämpfen windest oder total abwesend wirkst. ansonsten kannst du dir die aufnahme in die haare schmieren, denn du hast dich ja unter kontrolle... 
sorry, is so... eigenes erleben. allein hingefahren und abgewiesen worden, war ja klar im kopp... 2 tage später in begleitung hin, nichts gesagt und begleiter reden lassen, sofortige einweisung. 
selbstmordgefährdet ist man nur dann (nicht meine meinung) wenn man nicht (mehr) davon redet... hinterher sagen: "hätte der mal was gesagt" ist leichter... :Angry:

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo, 
ich wurde während einer Reha für 8 Tage auf eine akutpsychiatrischen Station verlegt. 
Der Grund war, dass ich nicht mehr leben wollte. Auf dieser Station hatte ich ein Zimmer gegenüber dem Personalstützpunkt. Die Tür meines Zimmers musste 3 Tage lang offenstehen und ich hatte in dieser Zeit das Verbot die Station zu verlassen. Das war eine total krasse Erfahrung für mich.
Bei dem Aufnahmegespräch fragte mich der anwesende Krankenpfleger ob ich überhaupt geholfen bekommen möchte. Diese Frage konnte ich nicht beantworten. Aber ich spürte, dass sie mich nervte. 
Ich möchte nie mehr vollstationär aufgenommen werden. 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------

